# H as TD



## timnguyen93 (Nov 15, 2016)

TD My friends. Fast and clean. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampubeast_eddie (Nov 22, 2016)

It's been over two months now and I haven't received my package!! First one got  seized and the second one not really sure what happened to that one!!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice porn brother! It will be better if without packing info in the pic.




timnguyen93 said:


> TD My friends. Fast and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-as.pharma (Nov 28, 2016)

We will keep tracking your resend pack and keep you updated.

Any inquiry, pls feel free to let us know. 




Ampubeast_eddie said:


> It's been over two months now and I haven't received my package!! First one got  seized and the second one not really sure what happened to that one!!


----------



## Ampubeast_eddie (Nov 30, 2016)

My package got sent back to sender for unknown reasons but h-as was nice enough to resend for the second time.. I'm just wishing for a damn TD!


----------

